
Higher math summarized in 106 terms - R3G1R
https://mathvault.ca/math-glossary/
======
ColinWright
They say they'll give you a download, but then they make you provide a name
and email, then make you sign up to their mailing list. That's not what I
expected ... I just wish they'd been up-front about the process. I have no
problems signing up for things I think are good, useful, valuable, and
interesting, I just feel misled about what to expect.

Edit: And the poster is largely value-free. Colour me very disappointed.

